
Show HN: Free alternative data for investment research - greatwave1
https://www.quiverquant.com/splash/
======
greatwave1
Over the last decade, professional investors have increasingly turned to
nontraditional data sources to gain an information edge over the market. Much
of this “alternative data” doesn’t require a deep financial background to
interpret, which means that even casual investors can find plenty of unique
insights. However, existing alternative data providers sell almost exclusively
to professional clients and charge thousands of dollars a year for access to
their services.

During my summer break from college, I’ve been recreating some of the most
commonly-used alternative datasets, and hosting them on a free, easy-to-use
platform designed for non-professional investors. My hope is that this
platform will help bridge the data gap between retail investors and Wall
Street.

Some of the data I’ve aggregated so far includes:

-Corporate private flights (professional investors use this to predict upcoming M&A and investments)

-Personal stock trading by U.S. Senators and Representatives

-Social media trends and sentiment

-Insider trading

-Robinhood user holding trends

-COVID-19 research progress

and much more. You may have seen my senate trading dashboard on the frontpage
of Hacker News earlier in the summer.

You can do a deep dive into a specific source, or do a ticker search to return
all of the data for a specific company. I’d love to hear any feedback you have
on the site, and suggestions for new data sources to add to the platform.

~~~
locacorten
I get a server error (500)

